# Duplex-Bild aus Photoshop als EPS in Illustrator



## Bartnelke (23. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Duplexbild mit zwei Sonderfarben (HKS) in Photoshop 6 erstellt und möchte es jetzt als eps in Illustrator 10 importieren.
Das Ganze soll später im Offset gedruckt werden.
Meine erste Frage: ist das Vorgehen korrekt?
Meine zweite Frage: Der Illustrator kann das eps nicht öffnen. Woran kann das liegen?
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe,
Bartnelke


----------



## Hercules (23. Juli 2003)

ich habe ein Duplexbild mit zwei Sonderfarben (HKS) in Photoshop 6 erstellt und möchte es jetzt als eps in Illustrator 10 importieren.
>Das ist eine Möglichtkeit der umsetzung....

Ja wie jetzt... Wenn du es in PS bearbeitet hast, dann als EPS exportierst barauchst du es nicht importieren sondern nur in ILLustrator öffnen! Jetzt würd ich einfach vorschlagen, dass du das als PSD lässt und dann ein neues Dokument in IL erstellst... folglich das PSD importieren und Plazieren....

Es ist nur die Frage, wozu du das in IL als eps haben willst? Willst du das noch mit Text versehen oder nur das Bild ganz schlicht ausdrucken lassen?

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist, das ganze mit InDesign umzusetzen...


----------

